# Amazon.co.uk



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Being a UK expat in Holland, I do a lot of shopping on amazon.co.uk - I was told by their customer service today - from 3 April - they won't offer super saver free delivery. Instead they have introduced a delivery charges system by weight which is much more expensive than other international delivery services ... If you are affected by this, please complain to Amazon too! Hopefully they will consider reversing the policy or offering more user friendly charges scheme (you can also find a thread relating to this at amazon.co.uk/help/general forum/COMPLAINT - Cancellation of Free international Super Saver Shipping). I can't post the actual link in this message unfortunately


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to order lots of stuff from amazon.co.uk - but I don't recall they ever had Super Saver Free Delivery for anywhere outside of the UK. Amazon.fr offers free delivery, so I usually try to order anything I can from the French site for just that reason.

But I also don't find the thread you mention on the Amazon.co.uk forum. Perhaps it has been removed.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Bev, it's been in existence for NL for a number of years ... i have to get to 5 posts and then i'll send the link!


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

you can follow the link here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/cus...dPage=1&cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx1BDI8GZDWU74


----------

